# Pheasant Broods



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I have been working in the western half of the state for the past 4 months. For my project, I drive the back roads every day, typically recording 200 miles or more each day from near the South Dakota border to I-94. Lately, the pheasant broods have made thier appearance and the numbers I have seen are incredible. They range in size from bumblees to 2/3 grown. Yesterday, I saw 4 broods in a one mile stretch. Those broods were 10-12 birds each. It appears that the 2010 season in this part of the state will be very good.


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

Good news!!! Can't wait for October!!!


----------



## BNATT (Apr 30, 2008)

Great news. Those are big brood sizes. I've heard with all the moisture this year, the cover is great for the little ones.
The new CRP sign ups should be encouraging as well to sportsmen.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It seems the farther west you go the better. Here in SE ND I'm seeing 3-4 chicks with a hen. The same for partridge. But am seeing partridge in every wheat field. A week ago I flushed a hen partridge off a nest, must have been her 3rd try.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

There's a lot of that out this way as well Dick. Plus those hail storms the past couple of weeks did damage as well.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

BNATT said:


> Great news. Those are big brood sizes. I've heard with all the moisture this year, the cover is great for the little ones.
> The new CRP sign ups should be encouraging as well to sportsmen.


Now new CRP sign ups would be the best news. Cannot control the weather but the amount of CRP definitely has an impact on all wildlife.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Been seeing some birds in the area.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

The counts should be in soon


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Did Your travels take you to the XXXXXX area and is so what is your report for that area?


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Yup, been through XXXXX frequenlty this summer. Lots of birds observed. I would mark that spot as "high priority" this year.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I was at XXXXXXX and saw XXXXX birds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

deacon said:


> BNATT said:
> 
> 
> > Great news. Those are big brood sizes. I've heard with all the moisture this year, the cover is great for the little ones.
> ...


There is a ton of CRP going in this fall, so things will be looking up. Hell we lost about 600 acres to CRP.

Pheasants counts from what I have seen will be about like last year. Didn't see many combining and the ones a guy did see were really varied. Some looked like they just hatched and other looked close to coloring out.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

[/quote]
There is a ton of CRP going in this fall, so things will be looking up. Hell we lost about 600 acres to CRP.

Pheasants counts from what I have seen will be about like last year. Didn't see many combining and the ones a guy did see were really varied. Some looked like they just hatched and other looked close to coloring out.[/quote]

I hope this is true, absolute love to hunt pheasants, better than :spam:


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry for the blurred photo, but I snapped this today while I was slowing down to take a look at a nice group of 11 youngs birds were feeding in a wheat field.


----------



## BNATT (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't they look so cute........can't wait to pound some this fall!!!


----------

